# Mountainbiking im Nordkreis Gifhorn



## torstiohneh (13. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen im Gifhorner Nordkreis,
ich geländeradele im Gifhorner Umkreis so vor mich hin und möchte meinen Horizont erweitern.
Die Idee ist mit dem Zug nach Uelzen zu fahren und von dort mit dem MTB nach Gifhorn zurückzuradeln.
Z.Zt. habe ich zwei grobe Planungen, ich fahre das Ganze aber auch gerne zweimal.
Westlich der B4: Uelzen-Hösseringen-Räderloh-Ummern-Wilsche-Gifhorn
Östlich der B4: Uelzen-Wrestedt-Hankensbüttel-Wahrenholz-Gifhorn
Gibt es dort schöne Strecken und Trails, die man unbedingt fahren muss?
Nur auf Kartenbasis ist die Planung schwierig und ich hoffe auf die Kenntnisse der Locals.
Ich freue mich auf Eure zahlreichen Vorschläge.
Danke vorab und viele Grüße
torstiohneh


----------



## jtclark (18. Juli 2017)

Hast du hier https://openmtbmap.org/de/ schon mal geschaut? Dort kann man ganz gut schauen ob Waldautobahn oder Trampelpfad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (28. August 2017)

jtclark schrieb:


> Hast du hier https://openmtbmap.org/de/ schon mal geschaut


Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung und danke für den Tip!
Habe mich für die Westroute entschieden und im Osten wird es wahrscheinlich der Wierener Berg mit Hin- und Rückreise per Bahn.
Die openmtbmap ist jetzt installiert und ich werde meine Planungen nochmal gegenchecken.
Ultimative Vorschläge der Locals sind aber weiterhin willkommen.
Grüße torstiohneh


----------



## lanman75 (16. Juli 2018)

Zwar schon 1 Jahr her, aber trotzdem für mich interessant...


Ich suche ebenfalls schöne MTB Trails im nördlichen LK Gifhorn. 

Im Bereich Uelzen kenne ich mittlerweile *alle* Trails und Abfahrten (z.B. Wierener Berge)


----------



## torstiohneh (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo @lanman75, schau mal hier:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/35798565
oder
https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4487241/
Da sind Martin @Oberhutzel und ich viele schöne Trails bei Gifhorn gefahren.
Ist halt direkt bei Gifhorn, aber falls dir das nicht zu weit entfernt ist, ich starte desöfteren eine Runde Freitags nach der Arbeit, können gerne mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. Juli 2018)

Hier mehr dazu:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-braunschweig-gesucht.658334/page-138


----------



## lanman75 (31. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Info
Schau ich mir mal an....

Falls Ihr mal Lust habt, bei uns zu biken (wenn es kühler ist) sag bescheid.
Wierener Berge(136m) lohnen richtig bzw. die vielen Trails und Heidehügel zwischen UE, LG, DAN und SFA.


----------

